# Hypnerotomachia



## chasw (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello: My son, John Daniel Winters, is working on neo-classical composition, a symphonic poem titled "Struggle for Love in a Dream". The title is borrowed from a mysterious piece of literature he has been reading - Hypnerotomachia Poliphili, published in Venice in 1499 by Francesco Colonna.

John is best known for his acoustic guitar music but was recently commissioned by a PhD candidate at the University of North Carolina to create an original piece for marimba and orchestra. This is John's first purely classical composition and he is using Notion, a software tool for composers. Notion enables the composer to play back his/her work in progress, using embedded samples from the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

John expects to have "Struggle for Love in a Dream" completed by mid September. Meanwhile, I've posted a current draft in mp3 format at his web site. Its also posted on his myspace site. Please check it out and let us know what you think. Your critical feedback will be most useful. Thanks for listening - CW
www.johnwinters.biz/strugglefor.mp3
www.myspace.com/johnwinters


----------

